# 2011 roubaix elite for sale!!!!!



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Sad to say that I'm putting my new Roubaix up for sale. What would be a fair price to sell it at? It has less than 300 miles on it, never been crashed. In a hard spot and need some cash, once everything gets back to normal I will buy another bike.

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

SPrey forgot to mention the size and color. It a 56 and it's the white/carbon with gold lettering.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but if it's in excellent condition I think around $1,400 would be fair. Take that with a grain of salt though, because I'm leary of used CF and the loss of a warranty. Your buyer may not think the same.


----------

